# Hullo



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I found this site by complete accident earlier today. 

I have been a classical music collector and fanatic since childhood. Both of my parents are musicians (violinists) and I took piano lessons for some ten years. I have also attended many concerts and recitals. Memorable ones have included performances by Frederica von Stade, Alicia De Larrocha, and Thomas Hampson.

I have also done some radio work at a local public radio station in the city in wich I live. I used to host a weekly classical music program and this whetted my appetite to collect even more.

I have a couple hundred CDs in my collection with over 2000 individual pieces. My favorite artists include Arthur Rubinstein, Stephen Hough, Vladimir Horowitz, David Oistrakh, Gregor Piatigorsky, Jacqueline du Pre, Herbert von Karajan, and Leonard Bernstein among others. My favorite composers are too many to count, but include Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Philip Glass, Debussy, Ravel, Faure, and others.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome. I hope you'll enjoy yourself here. Great list of faves.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you. Actually, that's my short list. The other is much, much longer than this.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

agoukass said:


> Thank you. Actually, that's my short list. The other is much, much longer than this.


Well, the more the merrier.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome, agoukass, to the forum. 

We're glad you have found us and you are sure to enjoy this site


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello agoukass,

Welcome to the forum, glad you could be here.

I see you have already joined in, so enjoy.


Margaret


----------

